# Pokemon Sun/Moon starters revealed!



## romeoondaline (Apr 28, 2016)

Source


----------



## Thee_BaBs (Apr 28, 2016)

I call bs


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 28, 2016)

I actually really like these.  The platypus looks a little derpy, but lovable at the same time. The dinosaur looks pretty cool, I may have to choose the fire starter for once.  And the bear looks forgettable, honestly a bit generic, but not bad by any means.

However, I could totally see these being fake as well.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2016)

I am 90% sure these are faked leaks for X&Y.
Also not reported on serebii or bulbapedia
Fake as fuck


----------



## romeoondaline (Apr 28, 2016)

idk.....they look pretty legit especially if you think about all the other starters with/without mammals


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 28, 2016)

eww. 

I'll call fake. Partly because I don't believe it, partly because I really don't want it to be true.


----------



## Flame (Apr 28, 2016)

this is so fake.

0/10 no effort.


----------



## trigao (Apr 28, 2016)

More fake than my girlfriend..... Oh wait

Plus, fire starter have no relation whatsoever with chinese zodiac

You can call a dragon, but charmander already do the job

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

What will be the type of the platypus thing??

Water/derp??


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 28, 2016)

romeoondaline said:


> idk.....they look pretty legit especially if you think about all the other starters with/without mammals


art style is completely wrong. just compare them to the XY starters right in the same picture.


----------



## Maq47 (Apr 28, 2016)

Actually, the names at least sound legit. Kumappa (クマッパ) is the Grass-type bear, Gajira (ガジラ) is the Fire-type dinosaur, and Kamosuke (カモスケ) is the Water-type platypus.

Kumappa could be a variation of 'Appākuma' (アッパークマ), or 'upper bear'; Gajira could be a transliteration of 'Gojira' (ゴジラ, literally 'Godzilla'); Kamosuke could mean 'Duck mimic with fur' (kamo (duck) + mosu (mimic) + suke (fur)). Sounds like they could be actual Pokemon names.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 28, 2016)

These look fake to me, there's something off about the art style and they look too amateurish.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 28, 2016)

Fake.


----------



## Queno138 (Apr 28, 2016)

Perhaps whoever created the fake found some trademarked names (response to the names sounding legit),

But the entire images fake as heck.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Apr 28, 2016)

The artstyle feels different from that of official Pokemon but what really tipped me off was everything else. The font. The presentation. 

And I really wish people would stop using clickbait-y titles.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 28, 2016)

The drawing looks off. It's definitely fake.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 28, 2016)

Not on Serebii, it's fake.


----------

